# Critique Jumping Video Please



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to see her a lot more relaxed before and after the jump. She could be rushing the jump because she's nervous or excited.
I'd like to see more of a release. Your getting a bit ahead of her.
It's really hard to tell from the video, though.


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

Cheval said:


> I'd like to see her a lot more relaxed before and after the jump. She could be rushing the jump because she's nervous or excited.
> I'd like to see more of a release. Your getting a bit ahead of her.
> It's really hard to tell from the video, though.


I completely agree with the relaxation bit. She's a bit of a loose cannon. I don't know what is up with her, she gets no grain, she just loves moving. I always make her walk 5 laps before I let her trot and even on the coldest day she manages to work herself into a lather with how excited she is about being worked, so that is pretty relaxed for her. She is also not my horse, she has more of a benefactor than an owner, I am only paid to exercise and eventually show her, and I don't have the authority to change her bit which I think needs to be done to make her pay attention and quit it with her head. I will try to get some more videos or pictures of us jumping outside.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

She looked very good during the actual jump part of the video. It's the approach that worries me. The rushing that was already mentioned.

I clicked on your other YouTube movies and saw the one of you cantering Dixie as well. In the canter video, she seemed somewhat relaxed, just going along with steady rhythm, BUT the whole time she is just braced against that standing martingale! Her head is raised as high as allowed and her back is very stiff. You seem to be holding her on a very tight rein for a greenie also. Is it possible to get her to work long and low? Or does she just run off if allowed on a looser rein?

What type of bit is she being worked in? Do you not have the authority to remove the martingale either?

As for you, I like your nice solid lower leg on the flat. Over the jump, your back looks great and just a little more release would be nice. Your helmet seems to have fallen off sometime before the cameraman started filming... :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ hehehe thats funny equina

most of it has all been said i just wanted to extend on it a bit. i would suggest doing a lot of groundwork and lunging etc work on getting her long and low and as said, relaxed. if she rushes up to the jumps out of excitement, mix it up a little. dont do the jump, come back around do the jump, dont do the jump etc etc you can also mix it up after the jump by stopping her sometimes etc keep her thinking and she cant rush as much. 

i think if she can calmly approach a jump that she will be very good


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You have a good start with the mare.. most young horses (or any horse new to jumping) will tend to rush, so that's a good one to nip in the bud right away. Try circling a lot before the jump... that is, go towards the jump as if you're going to jump, but circle away as soon as she gets rushy. Make her keep circling until she calms down, then you can let her continue on... then if she gets rushy again, repeat. 
One thing I did notice that was a big red flag was that the mare was shaking her head at the end of your jump as if you were see-sawing her mouth... try checking and giving or circling to get her to come back rather than reefing on her mouth.

Everyone else has given great advice, I just thought I'd chime in


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thanks for all the replies...*

I really appreciate all the responses.

Just to answer some of your questions and comments...

The horse's owner is a very novice rider so she is too afraid to ride the horse, even though she is really trustworthy, she is very forward. The last time she was at the barn to see the horse was last March which is the last time the bit and martingale were changed.

The bit is a Dr. Bristol.

Anytime I ride her I have to hold her either my back and shoulder because she always wants to move faster. She prances around when I try to walk her, she rushes her trot if I don't hold her, and if I don't hold her in her canter she rushes into it and actually slipped and fell in a corner once because she was rushing so much. She is a real sweetie she just needs an owner to ride her everyday. She is only ridden 2-3 times a week now. 

As for my release, I know I have that problem with her. I never know when she is going to take off, sometimes she goes right to the fence and if I stick with her I can get a good release, but when she takes of early I lose it. Just something we need to work on together.

Shaking her head after the fence...I think she was getting more excited because there was another horse walking past. She also gets like that anytime I ask her to bend anywhere that isn't a corner. I don't know if that is partly her tack, or something else because she flexes herself nicely in corners.

I don't want to start circling yet right before fences because she does tend to look at everything and has an amazingly sneaky and fast refusal for such a green jumper. If she doesn't want to jump and I won't let her refuse she also runs through jumps.

This has turned into an essay so I will stop here. Any more comments please feel free...


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

my greenie used to rush at fences. what i did is have her walk quietly over a small x and then stop a few strides after. Then once she was quiet doing that, i'd do trot work.

Sounds like you need to gain control over her before you start jumping. You have plenty of time, she looks like a natural. My horse is turning 8 in about a month or two and she just started jumping fall of 07. I'd work on getting her slow and relaxed before you even think about jumping her.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Thanks for all the replies...*



3deventer said:


> The bit is a Dr. Bristol.


 :shock: eek! :shock: 

I wonder if the angled center of the Dr Bristol is uncomfortable for her...? 
Maybe if you swapped it out for a French Link the owner wouldn't notice. :wink: 

I would agree with JDI about circling when she gets rushy. I don't think it will teach her to refuse as long as you are very clear with your instructions. She gets rushy, you say "circle left," and she circles left. She listens. As long as it's not a "ok, maybe circle left...or maybe we'll go over the jump..or maybe circle left..." Then she'll get confused and start to refuse because she *thinks* that's what you're asking of her.

It's a shame she's not able to be worked more or have one consistent rider/owner. I think once she gets in shape and working balanced, she could be a great mount!


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Thanks for all the replies...*



Equina said:


> I wonder if the angled center of the Dr Bristol is uncomfortable for her...?


She used to go fine in the Dr. Bristol, but she completely evades it now. I think she has just had it for too long. Hopefully her owner will stop by to check on her this spring and I can talk to her about changing her tack around and getting her some more work.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Also, it really helps to put poles before the jump and work on a lot of streching over poles.


----------



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, baby! :lol: lol


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

i think you should give the horse some rain [spelling xD]
put the rain in the middle of the neck then its good for you and the horse


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is very cute. Has some jump to her. I also agree the mare is very tense but having said that, you are VERY stiff in the saddle. You need to relax your position before you can ask her to loosen up.

I would strongly consider wearing a helmet when jumping and riding a green horse.

Your position overall is very good minus the fact you are generally very stiff in the saddle.

Are you looking at buying this girl?


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> She is very cute. Has some jump to her. I also agree the mare is very tense but having said that, you are VERY stiff in the saddle. You need to relax your position before you can ask her to loosen up.
> 
> I would strongly consider wearing a helmet when jumping and riding a green horse.
> 
> ...


I tend to ride really stiff with her because if I don't hold her with my shoulder and back she rushes in this bit. 

I know with the helmet, everyone gets on my back about it. You would think after fracturing my skull I would learn, but apparently not.

I am not looking at buying her, but I am definitely going to be taking her to some eq. shows this year when I take my horse just so she gets used to it. Her owner is a novice rider and has not been to see her since last March.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

"because she rushes" I find that a very poor excuse for riding stiffly. We all have had, or have the same issue at times. I don't agree with your reasoning or lack thereof. 

Good on you for working with her. I can't stand it when the owner won't come out and take the responsibility and the care to come see their horse. How they can be happy with themselves is beyond me.

But like I said, good on you for caring for this horse and riding her. Lots of dedication on your part.


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> "because she rushes" I find that a very poor excuse for riding stiffly. We all have had, or have the same issue at times. I don't agree with your reasoning or lack thereof.


If you read the previous information I posted about the horse you would see that her tack is all wrong for her and there is no way to slow her down with seat and hand. If I didn't use my shoulder and back she would be completely out of control.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

This horse needs to go back to the basics, and right away--she shouldn't be jumping at all, at this point.
Unless the horse is in pain because of the tack, you cannot use that as an excuse. She is resisting the entire time--that is a lack of training, not a cry for a magical change of bit. No matter what you put on her, she will rush and ultimately, ignore your commands, which is what she did heading towards the jump. You /can not/ ride a excitable horse in a stiff manner--they pull because there is something to pull on (your stiff hands). This then becomes a habit, because the horse balances herself on your hands.
Bottom line is, you cannot hold a horse back with a bit. It doesn't look nice, the horse resists the entire time, and you become a stiff rider. If you always ride her with a stiff back and arms... where is her incentive to change? The horse doesn't think, 'well if I just calm down, she'll relax too'. You need to take her back to flat work, working on lateral work at the walk and her giving her face without any training aids. You cannot move up into the trot until she does this calmly. Even excitable horses can move in a controlled manner; because as she is now, she is not a pleasure to watch--say goodbye to any equitation classes.
I just cannot stress this point enough--you cannot hold a horse back the entire time you ride--she must learn to go the speed that you request and stay there until you say otherwise. If she can not handle that... you shouldn't be jumping her.
Someone told me this once about bending, and it applies to all forms of riding--if you want your horse to be soft and supple around your leg, you can't have it be stiff as a pole--what horse will want to bend around that? In order to have a horse be soft, YOU have to be soft, too, and all of the time. That's what a trainer does--shows the horse what is correct.
With that being said, I know it is hard to work with someone else's horse when you cannot make changes... if anything, this horse needs to be put in a softer snaffle to learn the basics. But no bit is too harsh, only hands are. I believe the horse can go far, if you bring her back to the simple basics and get her mind on your and your aids... not other horses or jumps.
Good luck!


----------

